# liquidisguise.com



## xaqintosh (Aug 3, 2002)

Hi, I was wondering if someone could make me a logo type things that says "liquidisguise.com" and is cursive and kind of aquafied-ish except silver rather than blue. Zit's for my dad's website, he's a faux finsish/custom decorative painter. And don't worry, I won't use it w/o your permission.


----------



## Trip (Aug 4, 2002)

Cursive and aquafied? You sure about that? I really think professionaly that will not attract any attention other than that of a sperm whale. Got any other thoughts for it?


----------



## xaqintosh (Aug 4, 2002)

what do you suggest? i'm not exactly the best at this sort of thing...

for some background info: he does (faux finishes) special effect painting, lke making things look like wood or marble or the sky and he also does murals and other custom decorative painting. mostly interior.


----------



## Trip (Aug 4, 2002)

I'll run through some quick designs, but for anybody else interested here's what I suggest to you:

Extremely simple, maybe the text could be made with a brush to get a desired detail of "painting" the text. For colors I'd suggest looking at wood, the shades of brown in mable or cedar would be nice.


----------



## xaqintosh (Aug 4, 2002)

ok, thanks. I can't wait


----------



## wdw_ (Aug 5, 2002)

Do you mean something like this?


----------



## xaqintosh (Aug 5, 2002)

yeah that looks pretty cool. I'll have to talk to my dad about it though.

Trip: I'd still like to see your's


----------



## Trip (Aug 5, 2002)

I don't want to start something so I'm not going to say anything negative about wdw_s, looks really nice! Probably better than anything I'll ever do, lol.

I'll hopefully get a version done tonight, i've been really busy lately now that my graphic design business got over-run.


----------



## Trip (Aug 5, 2002)

Sorry, I'm just not as much into free projects as I am into paying customers. 
lol, no really...if I had to choose between wdw_'s style and my own? I'd choose wdw_'s anyday.  Anyway...beta 1


----------



## xaqintosh (Aug 5, 2002)

its definitely cool, but I think my dad wanted it to be more liquid-ish, like those capri-sun guys, you know? 

and btw, wdw:
can you make it liquidisguise.com and make the letters a little bit neater? thanks


----------



## wdw_ (Aug 5, 2002)

Oh!

Like this?


----------



## xaqintosh (Aug 5, 2002)

1. it still says "liquidaqua.com" the site is liquidisguise.com  

2. can you make the letter thicker and connected to each other?

thanks.


----------



## wdw_ (Aug 5, 2002)

Sorry. I've been up for about 32 hours.

OK. I think I've got it.


----------



## xaqintosh (Aug 5, 2002)

however, it looks a little bit too "handwritten" if you know what I mean, is there any way for you to fix that?

(Note: sorry if I'm sounding rude or anything, it's just that it has to be very professional looking; don't feel obligated to keep working on it either, this is entirely up to you)


----------



## wdw_ (Aug 5, 2002)

I'll fix it, but not right now. I need to go to sleep now. I'll do it tomarrow.


----------



## xaqintosh (Aug 5, 2002)

sure, no hurry whatsoever.


----------



## wdw_ (Aug 6, 2002)

How's this?


----------



## xaqintosh (Aug 6, 2002)

that looks Nice!

can you make some variants on it for me to choose (I think my dad wants it to look water-ish, so maybe just change the tint to be a little mor blue-green)

and it definitely looks great


----------



## wdw_ (Aug 6, 2002)

Like this?


----------



## xaqintosh (Aug 7, 2002)

yes, that is great, my dad likes it a lot
He was wondering *if* you could make a rainbow gradient starting at the first letter and going into the last. if not, that's ok.

And this is excellent


----------



## wdw_ (Aug 7, 2002)

Like this?


----------



## xaqintosh (Aug 7, 2002)

Yes! That's Perfect!

you don't mind if my dad uses it for his website, do you?

Edit: also, can you make it bigger so I have a copy to scale down to various sizes?


----------



## wdw_ (Aug 7, 2002)

Do you have photoshop?


----------



## xaqintosh (Aug 7, 2002)

no 

I'll be getting it, I just don't know when...


----------



## wdw_ (Aug 7, 2002)

I just need to know if you need something with transparencies.


----------



## xaqintosh (Aug 7, 2002)

what do you mean?


----------



## wdw_ (Aug 7, 2002)

I mean if you want have a web page with, lets say, a blue background you would be stuck with logo with a white background.

Whatever. If this isn't a problem then you can download it here:

http://homepage.mac.com/marceline407/.Pictures/LD_big_aqua_2.tif


----------



## xaqintosh (Aug 7, 2002)

I don't think that that will be a problem,

and thanks a lot for all your efforts, this is really great!


EDIT: sorry to be a bother , but the big one seems to have lost it's "3d/aqua-ness". I don't know if that is an easy problem to fix or not, and don't worry if you don't feel like it.

EDIT EDIT: disregard that last comment, I was looking at the picture wrong...
great job, I REALLY like it


----------



## Lazzo (Aug 8, 2002)

Hey, this was a great thread! A perfect example of people working together to evolve a project quickly, simply and with that vital component: communication.

Aaah, if only all client/company relationships could work that way! Refreshingly good show chaps.


----------

